# Opening A Clothing Store -- Need A Name!



## demonfart

how about *posibiliTEE*? :3

then again L.A.F. sounds cool to me :3


----------



## Djanga

Ooh, I know! Bohemian Rhapso-tee XD JK I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Sputnik

how about "Fashionating Apparel"?
fashionatingapparel.com
or
"opporTUNEiTEE's"


----------



## Kizuna

Cloz, aCloz, Cloz4u, Cloziz xD


----------



## dottywine

I like some of the names you've already come up with. It doesn't really matter as long as it SOUNDS like the vibe and emotion you want people to feel when they enter the store and wear the clothes.

Hey, I used to fantasize about opening a clothing store that sells clothes for party people, hipsters, & other young night owls. I would call it B L O W. In all senses of that word. The clothes are the bomb. You want to take blow when you wear them. Etc, etc.


----------

